# RegClean Pro



## mattiehaynes (Aug 23, 2011)

Can you tell me if Microsoft RegClean Pro is a valid defrag tool, or is it something that's bogus?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I doubt it's a Microsft Product, I didn't find anything on the MS download site. Registry cleaners are not Defraggers. Reg Cleaners are NOT recommended and will usually cause more harm than good. That includes all the garbage programs that have infomercials on TV claiming they'll speed up your system.

If you need a defragger, use the built in tool in Windows or Defraggler


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

It appears to be from a Microsoft Partner, rather than an MS product. It's yet another Registry Cleaner. Fred Garvin is correct - it will do more harm than good.

Have a look at these links for more information.

AumHa Forums • View topic - AUMHA Discussion: Should I Use a Registry Cleaner?
Are Registry Cleaners Safe to Use? ~ Chris Pirillo
miekiemoes' Blog: Registry Cleaners and System Tweaking Tools


----------

